# WCG stuck on uploading status



## Nick259 (Oct 14, 2010)

Yesterday WCG got stuck reporting a work unit and now have 5 stuck on 'Uploading' status. Is there any way I can get them to report or is my best bet to reinstall? I don't want to lose 5 work units especially that 10 hour work unit


----------



## Phxprovost (Oct 14, 2010)

Link


----------



## Nick259 (Oct 14, 2010)

Ah thanks for letting me know, was getting a bit down at the thought of disgarding all of those WU's


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 14, 2010)

Not just an issue for you, all 3 of my rigs can't upload either 

This is why I like to keep a large buffer, as they don't seem to be sending any work ATM either


----------

